# Any reputable Breeders in the MN area?



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

MN German Shepherd owners are there any breeders you would recommend for buying a healthy show quality dog? Or am I going to be stuck with "importing" one from out of state?

Either way its time for me to be looking at breeders so I can continue my research. But I need to know where to look first....

(I swear if people actually knew how time consuming and *intimidating* it is to even begin _RESEARCHING_ breeders and a breed and *CONTEMPLATING* bring up a puppy *PROEPRLY* there would be a lot less dogs in shelters)


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

There may be one or two I would recommend, depending.

Please check your PM inbox in a few minutes.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you looking for an american or german showline?


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Right now I need to know whats availbile here before I decide on that... (They STILL look almost the same to me...)


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Even if you think they look almost the same, the temperaments are typically quite different. Have you been out to actually see and interact with dogs of different lines yet? This is the only way to get a good idea of what type will be the best fit for you in terms of personality, which is the most important concern.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Well the only one I have been with if you can call it that was an American line GSD who is in his senior years.(Or possibly a mix of American and European) I do want a GSD with a temperament more suited for companionship rather than one thats exceedingly work driven. If that helps.(And yes I know all GSDs need a "job" to do and be fairly active and what not but it seems some lines need it more than others.) I'm not planning on getting a pup till late april early may, I still want more time for research and whatnot first, and besides may is when spring semester ends, thus I can devote more time for training and other important stuff.

Either way I cant "get out and look" until I know of recommended breeders that are in the state area, since ideally I want to interact with the parents first... rather than everything all at once.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There is a german showline breeder north of town. I have seen a very nice pup from them but know nothing else about them. The american showline dogs around here are all pretty crippled and couldn't recommend any of them. There are no good workingline breeders closer than Chicago.

Have you thought of a rescue? You can sometimes find great pets there.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

I have thought of rescues but I really dont want to risk getting a dog with emotional baggage... Thats a sad thought if their are no recommended breeders here.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Not all rescues have baggage and the best part is that most rescues can tell you what each dog is like, what if any issues they might have, if they are good with other dogs or cats or kids, and about their general health. 

I do rescue and I can tell you that there are sometimes some PERFECT dogs that come through here.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Well at the very least I can tell this quest is going to be a long one... oh well more research time for me.

If you so happen to find this "PERFECT" dog shoot me a PM I am ideally looking for a GSD in the 1 to three year range if its going to be a rescue... either way I am not in a hurry to get one at this time. Sometime in late April/early May would be best.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

vd Staatsmacht recently moved from Germany to MN, so that might help with the state of working line breeders available there, but since the OP is looking for show lines that won't be much good in this situation.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I wont know till I look, Im still open to alternatives right now I am simply trying to figure out where to even begin the more hands on research aspects. (I am pretty set on the books and online info rescources though I will certainly get more GSD books)

Right now I am simply trying to get a hold of whats availible in this state that you guys would recommend. Thats all, this is a fact finding mission.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Chris Wild said:


> vd Staatsmacht recently moved from Germany to MN, so that might help with the state of working line breeders available there, .


Yes, I heard that Stefan is here somewhere, but he seems to have dropped off the face of the map. I'm hoping he surfaces soon with his dogs.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

I live in Minnesota, I own and show am bred GSD's , My dogs are not crippled! I know many reputable breeders in Minnesota. I am sorry , but, when people make blanket statements it really irks me!


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi , I live in a southern suburb of Minneapolis. I own and show am bred GSD's. My breeder produces sound , healthy , great minded and beautiful dogs. If you are interested in talking you can pm me.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

horsegirl said:


> I live in Minnesota, I own and show am bred GSD's , My dogs are not crippled! I know many reputable breeders in Minnesota. I am sorry , but, when people make blanket statements it really irks me!


As I don't know you, I can't say anything about your dogs in particular. I can say that I hear "my dogs aren't crippled" from every breeder here in town while they parade their crippled dogs in front of me. If they thought they were breeding crippled dogs, they wouldn't be breeding them. Denial isn't just a river in Egypt.

There isn't one am bred breeder anywhere near here that I know of that isn't breeding crippled dogs. Go to a meeting of the GSD club and that's all you see from the breed people.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I can think of one 

American bred dogs with success in the show ring as well as the performance sports










Not the best picture and far from his best jump, but it was the only one they had.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Elaine said:


> As I don't know you, I can't say anything about your dogs in particular. I can say that I hear "my dogs aren't crippled" from every breeder here in town while they parade their crippled dogs in front of me. If they thought they were breeding crippled dogs, they wouldn't be breeding them. Denial isn't just a river in Egypt.
> 
> There isn't one am bred breeder anywhere near here that I know of that isn't breeding crippled dogs. Go to a meeting of the GSD club and that's all you see from the breed people.


I have been to the GSD club several times, I personally know many people that have been associated with the club for many years. I am not quite sure what you mean by crippled , I guess my idea would be , dogs with HD , ED or myopathy. My breeder, friends and I talk alot about soundness, about how important health tests are and there is follow up, dogs are tested. Along with health testing , it is very important to breed for sound minds , which is also a very high priority. If you were telling me all of this 10 -15 years ago I may have agreed, this argument seems so over hashed and old.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice pics-Rei


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I sent you a PM Polistes


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Rei said:


> I can think of one
> 
> American bred dogs with success in the show ring as well as the performance sports
> 
> ...


:thumbup: for the post and who's the dock diver?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Whiteshepherds said:


> :thumbup: for the post and who's the dock diver?


RO1 USJCH UKC BIMBS GRCH Eclipse's DedicationtoExcellence, CGC









At 1 1/2 years old he has already set the record for German Shepherds in dock diving with Ultimate Air Dogs, and is also the #9 German Shepherd Dog in the UKC.

His sire is AKC CH Pointed /UKC Grand CH Liebchen's Soul Man, CGC









And his granddam is the last bitch pictured in my other post (who is sired by Atlas the white GSD).


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Hey, I know a few good showline breeders up here who's dogs aren't "crippled" (no good working line breeders - yet). I'll have to look up their kennel names & contact info and will either PM or post them for you. 

Two off the top of my head would be;

Beth & Bill Hansen at Katzel Kennels up by me in Cambridge.

Home 

Their dogs are mostly European showlines with a bit of working lines. Very nice people and their dogs can also "work". I would definitely check them out.

Another one I'd check with is Callie Smuder at Sable Rock. 

German Shepherd Puppies / German Shepherds for Sale 

She has both American and German Showlines.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

> Beth & Bill Hansen at Katzel Kennels up by me in Cambridge.


I was looking at this place online just the other day, definetly on my list to visit when the time comes.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> There are no good workingline breeders closer than Chicago.


Just noticed that and would disagree. There is a pretty good workingline breeder next door in WI if that's what you're looking for but you're looking for showlines, correct?

Rei, who's the breeder you're talking about? You can post their name here or PM me if you'd rather. Thanks.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Vinnie said:


> Hey, I know a few good showline breeders up here who's dogs aren't "crippled" (no good working line breeders - yet). I'll have to look up their kennel names & contact info and will either PM or post them for you.
> 
> Two off the top of my head would be;
> 
> ...





Polistes said:


> I was looking at this place online just the other day, definetly on my list to visit when the time comes.


I am sending both of you two a PM regarding these two breeders. I have to go through a few e-mails first to confirm some things - please check your inbox within the next day.

Callie actually also breeds working lines (mostly Czech) as a part of her Sable Rock breeding program. She breeds White Shepherds under the name White Stone as well, although I am not sure if you are interested in WSs.


----------



## ExcellenceKennels (Feb 28, 2011)

*American Showline Dogs from Minnesota*

I am more then pleased to own an American showline GSD... I'm was also delighted to see pictures of two of my dogs posted on the forum. I own UR01 USJCH BIMBS GRCH Eclipse DedicationtoExcellence, CGC, "Dex" who at under a year and a half, has managed to finish 2010 ranked 9th in UKC for GSD's, finished a rally title, finished a senior level dock diving title, championed in dock diving, and now holds the GSD record for Ultimate Air Dogs, for dock diving with GSD's. We also own, CH Eclipse BittersweetExcellence, CGC "Elle"... a very well put together GSD...she is only 8 months old, and has Championed with UKC, and is also turning out to be a future star!

My breeder, breeds her dogs for soundness, health, conformation, and intelligence. Her dogs are not the oversized GSD's that keep getting bigger and bigger, to where they can not do what the breed was intended to do; her dogs are also not bred for over angulation...she puts time and research into every single breeding, and has a specific end goal in mind for every breeding...to better the breed...

So, when searching for a GSD breeder, best advice... do some homework on the breeder... I did... and I couldn't be happier with the results...

If you are still looking for a reputable breeder in Minnesota...let me know, I'd be glad to share!


----------



## Katzel (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for the referral Vinnie!  I thought I saw you were located near Fish Lake? We go fishing there all the time. Love that area.

No matter where you decide to find a puppy, visit the kennel if possible and meet the dogs...interact with them. Temperament is the #1 issue with most German Shepherds these days. Shy, nervous, fearful dogs should not be used in a breeding program.









U-GRCH Akim Vitmajk SVV1 0/0 hips/clear elbows/Slovakia import


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

I love that two of the breeders I have looked at online show up here! Thats awesome!


----------



## yuxb9 (Nov 2, 2014)

ExcellenceKennels said:


> If you are still looking for a reputable breeder in Minnesota...let me know, I'd be glad to share!


Please share your experience with a reputable breeder in MN. Thank you!


----------



## yuxb9 (Nov 2, 2014)

horsegirl said:


> Hi , I live in a southern suburb of Minneapolis. I own and show am bred GSD's. My breeder produces sound , healthy , great minded and beautiful dogs. If you are interested in talking you can pm me.


Can you share info about reliable and responsible breeders in MN, please? Thank you!


----------

